# Can your normal Family GP prescribe Clomid??



## CAM

Hi,

Can your normal Family GP prescribe Clomid? Or does it have to be a FS or Gyno?

Ta x


----------



## raf-wife

im pretty sure it has to be an fs it had to be when i took it, that was 6 yrs ago but i think its still the same x


----------



## hollyw79

Not sure- but my GYN prescribed it for me... not sure if a GP can.


----------



## princess2406

I think it has to be your fs x


----------



## CareBear

I was under the impression it had to be prescribed by an FS as well.


----------



## jules22

My husband is a family/general doctor. He can prescribe clomid as well as other providers in his office. He feels comfortable to do so, but most doctors don't like to and refer you else where.


----------



## cottonlily

All my drs have said is that you should be monitored on clomid. But "monitoring" to some is checking in every month or two and for others it's ultrasound appointments and bloodwork every cycle. My own GP office refers me out for practically everything so I'm sure they wouldn't prescribe clomid. Others may.


----------



## princessjulia

my gp referred me to fertilty specialist and did give me 1 script of clomid in between cyles as i didnt have enough gyni sed it is not safe 2 take without proper obs ie internal scans and hcg injections hope that helps


----------



## Kirei

My FS gave me the first cycle's supply and told me to get 5 more cycles worth from my GP. I just took a letter saying this to the GP and he prescribed them.


----------



## Janie66

I dont know where you are in the world, but in the UK I was told categorically by two of my own GP's that GP's cannot prescribe clomid anymore under new rules, they have to refer you to a FS or you go and find one yourself and they prescribe it for you, a GP can repeat a prescription when the FS has written to your GP etc


----------

